# Death Certificate or toe tags



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

You'll have a great Birthday!!!
If you can craft a toe with a tag (your invitation) on it, it would be very cool.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

I made toe tags in Microsoft xcel. I printed 3 to a page on manila card stock. If you would like to check them out just private message me your email address & I'll send you the file.

I'm pretty happy with the results & they haven't been too time consuming. Other than I'm personally addressing them, so 2 invites to each mailing address, rather than one.


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

Adding a toe will get too expensive. I will send you my e-mail Jackie, thank you!
How about Death Certificates? Anyone?


----------



## coffin_creature (Feb 15, 2006)

If anyone wants I can scan and post a real toe tag for everyone to use or for a template.
cheers coffin_creature


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Search for toe tag, there is a link to a template in a thread I started.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Toe tags as guest invitations?!? What a great idea! 

In case I forget when the time comes - Happy Birthday!


----------



## Charmed28 (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok......... So I started my toe tag invitations... (thank you, jackielantern!!!)
But I need help again! 
I want something for the "cause of the death" part. Place of death is my address. Physician is my cat and so on. But cause of the death I wanted something related to the party, like:
32nd Birthday Curse or Killer party. That's all I can come up with and I don't like it. Any ideas?


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

This site was posted in another thread
Toe tags and death certificates


----------

